# Cold weather gloves



## Francis Cebedo

This always seems to be a problem when it hits the 40s. What's your recommendation on warm and cozy but still bike useable gloves?

fc


----------



## RJP Diver

francois said:


> This always seems to be a problem when it hits the 40s. What's your recommendation on warm and cozy but still bike useable gloves?
> 
> fc


I just rode this weekend on a ride that started at 33F and ripping wind with my new pair of Novara Stratos gloves, from REI...










These gloves were great. Plenty warm, and not a bit of wind cut through seams or anything. The gauntlet coming up to cover the sleeves on your jacket is a nice touch. About half-way into a 30mi ride I switched to a lighter pair of gloves as the temp warmed up - and I was warmed up by then as well.

I really like the design of having the index and middle finger separate (vs lobster-claw style) as this allows for nimble operation of shifters, brakes, and even ability to press buttons on my cycle computer. These will be a welcome addition to my growing cycling gear collection this winter!

Can't vouch for waterproof aspect yet, but REI site claims "Elements laminate adds waterproof, windproof qualities to the tough nylon shell while remaining breathable."

Might be more glove than you need in CA, but I went for something I knew I'd need if I intend to ride through the winter here in NJ. I also have a pair of Pearl Izumi "Cyclone" gloves that are a bit too thin for me for rides in the 40s. Love em for 50F and up though.


----------



## Dr_John

Yes, tough to find a glove for say 35-45 F. I really don't like 'lobsters.' I decided to do the RBR/MTBR Mt. Hamilton climb earlier in the year at the last minute. I use Specialized Deflects, but they're only good down to the upper 40's (and that's what they claim). Picked up a pair of Giro's at my LBS the day before, but had my doubts. They were pretty cheap, didn't look that robust, etc. They worked surprising well.


----------



## ukbloke

I got a pair of Giro Ambient gloves last year based on reading a recommendation from cyclo-cross rider Ryan Trebon. I realize that was probably an ad in disguise, but they work well for me. If its too cold for those gloves, I can't imagine wanting to go cycling, and I wouldn't enjoy wearing the lobster style. The other challenge is the feet ...


----------



## dwgranda

I use these

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes//Product_10052_10551_1084790_-1___

They are really nice. It's a bit harder to shift compared with closer fitting full finger gloves though.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Yeah, no lobsters. Please. It's not that cold. How am I going to mountain bike... or count to 10? 

What about glove liners. Also, what about rain?

In Alaska, they use these special shields that are always part of the mountain bike.

fc


----------



## ls1togo

It's been 38-40 degrees for early morning rides here north of Sacramento..Specialized Deflect gloves are ok, but by wearing a latex gloves as a liner, they're even warmer!


----------



## PlatyPius

francois said:


> Yeah, no lobsters. Please. It's not that cold. How am I going to mountain bike... or count to 10?
> 
> What about glove liners. Also, what about rain?
> 
> In Alaska, they use these special shields that are always part of the mountain bike.
> 
> fc


----------



## gregg

I have a set of these that I've had for years. 

Pearl Izumi Select series. A good balance of warmth, windstopper and not too thick/still have good feel of the bars.

Performance carries them.

-g


----------



## Ridgetop

I'm up here in the Sierras, so my definition of cold may be a little bit different. But..

Costco right now has these "Weather" brand gloves that are soft on the outside but not bulky. Good fleece liners. Great in the 40's to 50's and only 9.99.

Best for the 35-50F that I've worn are 35.00 at REI but I've seen them cheaper. Your hands will sweat above 50F guaranteed though.

http://www.rei.com/product/745947


----------



## dwgranda

Are they considered lobsters? They still have individual silos for your fingers. I have the Peal Izumi Cyclones that someone else mentioned. They are almost good enough, but now my glove choice is wholy determined by what type of descending I'm going to be doing. If it's Page Mill or 84 west, then yes, even 45 deg is effing cold.

For rain, the gloves I listed are Gore-tex so they've got you covered. For shoes I have the windstopper gore bike wear full shoe covers which are instanely impermiable to wind and when I choose to go out in the rain I'm going to try these which I originally bought to prevent my shoes from getting soaked on the trainer:

http://www.shubee.com/dark-blue-waterproof-shubee-shoe-covers-case.html






francois said:


> Yeah, no lobsters. Please. It's not that cold. How am I going to mountain bike... or count to 10?
> 
> What about glove liners. Also, what about rain?
> 
> In Alaska, they use these special shields that are always part of the mountain bike.
> 
> fc


----------



## Dr_John

> I got a pair of Giro Ambient gloves


Yep. Those are the ones I have. Surprisingly warm for how light they are. And I recall them only being $35-45. They were fine for the descent from the top of Mt. Hamilton in February.


----------



## Fogdweller

My goto glove when it's in the 40s is the LG WindDry Eco. $40 and very warm down to 40 but not too thick. I ride with these 3 to 4 mornings a week commuting and really like them.








If it drops to the 30s, I'm either in PI lobsters or some Castelli Vincentes, they run about $50.


----------



## PoorCyclist

so the PI cyclone isn't so good? it's on sale at REI for $30 right now.


----------



## RJP Diver

PoorCyclist said:


> so the PI cyclone isn't so good? it's on sale at REI for $30 right now.


I love them for 50's or so - maybe high 40's if it's not windy and once you're warmed up but I find them insufficient for anything lower than that on a sunny, still day. The wind cuts right through them.


----------



## ewitz

These will do to about 35 degrees

http://www.sugoi.com/usa/eng/Produc...ves/Details/1493-91558U.610-Firewall-GT-Glove


----------



## dwgranda

RJP Diver said:


> *The wind cuts right through them*.



That was my experience as well. Descending one of those cold nights we had about 2 weeks ago I had to stop and wait until my hands warmed up. I headed directly to performance on that ride to buy my current gloves.


----------



## kyler2001

Around the 40's I use an earlier version of this Northwave glove http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=56866

Anything colder and it's another glove from Northwave http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=38096

Northwave shoe covers work perfect for me as well in cool weather.

When it's wet out, I use a scuba glove from Mares http://www.scubastore.com/scuba-diving/mares-comfort-dry-5-3-mm/5100/p


----------



## Undecided

Assos Early Winter glove is my favorite "bay area cold" glove, and Assos Insulator is my favorite cool-weather glove. I have a pair of Craft Siberian gloves for the rare freezing mornings.


----------



## Crampandgoslow

RJP Diver said:


> I love them for 50's or so - maybe high 40's if it's not windy and once you're warmed up but I find them insufficient for anything lower than that on a sunny, still day. The wind cuts right through them.


I think the Cyclones are about right for weather/climate like today (sunny, high 40s); much colder and it'd be ineffectual, unless you used polypro liners along w/ the Cyclones.


----------



## tonytourist

Castelli Pioggia gloves kept my hands warm during my ride today. Might be another option to look into!


----------



## kretzel

Dr_John said:


> Yep. Those are the ones I have. Surprisingly warm for how light they are. And I recall them only being $35-45. They were fine for the descent from the top of Mt. Hamilton in February.


Giro is doing really nice work in the glove dept these days (summer and winter), I also like the Blaze for slightly warmer temps.


----------



## PoorCyclist

What about yellow leather gloves?
Once broken in they are very comfy and I would think they block wind


----------



## cmdrpiffle

latex surgical gloves worn under a normal full fingered cycling glove works pretty well on the cheap....


----------



## Dr_John

> latex surgical gloves worn under a normal full fingered cycling glove works pretty well on the cheap....


Yep. On long cold rides I carry a pair to slip on under my gloves just in case.

During our cold snap here, I've been using the Giros. They're working very well.


----------



## Doug.

I wear cycling gloves (not a branded name) with silk gloves under neath as a liner.
If you cant get silk a man made fabric is good,they must be thin and tight fitting to go under the cycle glove.
Doug.


----------



## jmkimmel

It depends on road or mtb, and how fast you're going. If riding easy on the road, I use my Sugoi Firewall XT's up to about 45 degrees, and they're fantastic. If riding hard, or riding off road (less wind), then I absolutely love my Castelli Nanos...and they're super blingy white. The nano's are also great in the rain - they're windproof so they stay warm, and they dry out really quickly.

For 'cold' riding in the south bay, I'd buy some Nanos slighty large, and get a nice set of silk liners as Doug suggests.


----------



## Doug.

I am so pleased the above gentleman endorses "silk glove liners"
They can be bought on the internet and cost not much money,approximately $12.
I have always used them when cold weather motor cycling,as even the best (most expensive)motor cycle gloves do not keep the fingers warm.
The silk liners help !!!!
The best for the motor cycles are electrically heated handle bar grips,really effective.
First had them on a B.M 25 years ago,
Maybe they will become available for cycles? just they need a strong amount of electricitY.
So a 7kilo. weight cycle with a 10 kilo.weight battery "straped to the bike"
I think not !!
Regards
Doug.


----------



## Wicked2006

Here in California I use a set of Giro's gloves. They do the job. Mostly in the 50's or 60's for our winter riding.


----------

